# Metal ear tag..... What is it for?



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

This may be one of those stupid beginner questions, but I'm going to ask it anyway because I'm curious! My Purebred Nubian has a metal ear tag, about an inch in length an 1/4 inch in width. It has a 6-7 digit number on it. What is it, exactly? She was never shown, so her owners never bothered with tattooing her, is it just another ID form?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Scrapie tag.


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

I was thinking scrapie tag, but I googled it and couldn't ever get a description so I wasn't sure. Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, sounds like scrapies tag.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Yep, scrapie tag. There are many different shapes, colors and sizes used in different states, so there isn't one all-encompassing description.


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

So I need to add onto the stupid question. What is a scrapies tag? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm with bertnut I have heard you all say it but first what's a scrapie


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

There's a days worth of info so, I'll just show you where to find it. http://nvap.aphis.usda.gov/animal_health/animal_diseases/scrapie/


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

So tag is positive or negative?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If every producer would comply so that the US could claim Scrapies free status, then we could export our sheep and goat meat to other countries with high demand for it. In the long run it would increase the economy of our farmers and ranchers.


----------



## Tippers25 (Apr 4, 2014)

I just bought a new buckling and we had a metal ear tag that came along with the health certificate from the vet. Since we were crossing state lines (6 to be exact) we had to get a health certificate from the vet and an ear tag to transport him.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Scrapie tags will have a state initial like CO for Colorado. COEP the EL is our county 17 is our farm number then the trash number. They need to have all that info.


----------



## Melba74 (Apr 25, 2014)

I just asked a question similar to this. My goats came with a plastic yellow tag. Is this the same thing? Do i need to keep it on or can i take it off? If i can take it off, how do i do this?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is also a scrapie tag. Do not remove it.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Melba74 said:


> I just asked a question similar to this. My goats came with a plastic yellow tag. Is this the same thing? Do i need to keep it on or can i take it off? If i can take it off, how do i do this?


The plastic ones have a metal stud in the center, you can cut them off with a set of nippers. Just be sure whoever cuts it is strong enough to cut through with one cut so it's over and done quickly. Most goats are sensitive about their ears and will be twitchy.


----------

